# Fort desoto 6/8



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Went out this morning with a game plan to head out to the beach and see about catching a few snook. As we were on our way out there was a front pushing over us and the winds picked up and made for some very sporty conditions. So after being beat up by wind and waves we headed in for a try at the reds. By the way I will say I really had the chance to see how the copperhead delt with the waves and all I can say is that boat is a tank in the chop  It took the waves no problem. Any how we got in my favorite spot and with in about 5 mins I was hooked up with a 32 inch red. About a half hour later my friend was being beat down by a 30 inch red that fought like he was twice the size. After that the bite slowed down as it got hot but I did manage one more red and the best one of the day 33 inches with three spots on each side.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

my friend


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice reds!!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

glad your gettin on them! It's hard to find Reds up there that havn't been pounded on by guides every day.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice fish. Round here we would call your spot a "pumpkin patch"!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

NiceReds.
Are the tarpon rollin' in Bunces yet...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, those are some pig's.  As Rich said, that can be a tough area because of the constant fishing pressure, so ya boys done good.


----------

